# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Kinkhoest

## Bongers4

Hallo allemaal, bij mijn zoeken naar kinkhoest kwam ik dit forum tegen ik heb ook kinkhoest .een neefje wat hier op bezoek was heeft mij aangestoken hoewel de kinkhoest bij hem heel mild verliep heeft het mij goed te pakken ,ik kreeg mijn eerste aanval daags voor dat we op vakantie zouden gaan naar Turkije, hoesten midden in de nacht en verstikkingsverschijnselen een verschrikkelijke ervaring, je denkt dat je dood gaat, volgende morge op een zaterdag naar het nood spreekuur, waar ik de arts vertelde dat ik dacht dat ik kinkhoest had, nee hoor je hebt bronchitus, ik heb dat nog nooit gehad maar dacht dat zal wel kreeg een kuurtje penicilinne mee en kon rustig op vakantie gaan, 3dagen in Turkije waarbij ik te moe was om iets te ondernemen, op de 3dag s,nachts weer zo,n aanval met hoesten proppen slijm en overgeven om het slijm kwijt te raken, daar naar een dokterspost de arts zei ik stuur je door naar een ziekenhuis ik denk dat het longontsteking is maar ben er niet zeker van. In het ziekenhuis een longfoto gemaakt, en er werd inderdaad longontsteking geconstateerd.kon daar worden opgenomen aan het infuus of met medicijnen weer naar het hotel ik heb voor de medicijnen gekozenrest van de vakantie heb ik niets aan gehad was doodmoe. Weer terug in huis had ik nog voor een dag penicilline uit turkije, toen dat op was was ik weer doodziek, mijn keel brandde en prikkelde en het verschrikkelijke hoesten herhaalde zich, de huisarts zei de longontsteking is nog niet over ik geef je. Een kuur penicilline en een kuur prednison,hij dacht dat ik géén kinkhoest had hoewel ik alle verschijnselen had, inmiddels was mijn vrouw ook begonnen met hoesten, die ging ook naar de dokter,die gaf haar codeine tabletjes omdat hij dacht dat ze kriebel hoest had maar dat helpt niet tegen kinkhoest ze kon er wel 3achter elkaar opeten ze bleef maar hoesten, ten einde raad hebben we de klassiek homeopaat gebeld voor een telefonisch consult die heeft de juiste diagnose gesteld en ons. Homeopatische. Korrels gestuurd inmiddels was er een longfoto van mijn longen gemaakt die was goed de homeopatische korrels slaan nu aan ook gebruiken we kruiden zakjes van Herbella om 10minuten te stomen dat verzacht je keel anders had je het idee dat je er wel met een flessenborstel doorheen wilde om die verschrikkelijke prikkeling weg te nemen, we hosten u niet veel meer ik ben inmiddels 8weken verder en mijn vrouw5weken.
We zijn allebei nog wel erg moe maar dat gaat elke dag een beetje beter!
Vriendelijke groet,
René

----------

